# CMC Arthroscopy



## skires06 (Aug 12, 2014)

I need to know if there is a carpometacarpal arthroscopy cpt code? 
I don't believe 29844 or 29845 would be correct since it is the cmc joint, not the wrist. Could someone please help?

Also, how would you code (cpt) a hemitrapeziectomy?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nhenderson (Aug 14, 2014)

skires06 said:


> I need to know if there is a carpometacarpal arthroscopy cpt code?
> I don't believe 29844 or 29845 would be correct since it is the cmc joint, not the wrist. Could someone please help?
> 
> Also, how would you code (cpt) a hemitrapeziectomy?
> ...



It is part of the wrist "The carpometacarpal (CMC) joints are five joints in the wrist that articulate the distal row of carpal bones and the proximal bases of the five metacarpal bones". You don't have many to choose from depending on that was done or using an unlisted code 29999
the hemitrapeziectomy is an arthrodesis of the 1st CMC which my doctor codes 25800 if it was done arthroscopic you can use 29999 and a price compare to 25800.  Hope that helps


----------

